# 5.1 or 7.1



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread should probably be moved to Home Theater Design or Home Theater Construction as it appears to be under Home Theater Room Photos (Finished Only). It will garner more comments and traffic in regard to your questions that way.

Admin :help:


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

phillihp23 said:


> This thread should probably be moved to Home Theater Design or Home Theater Construction as it appears to be under Home Theater Room Photos (Finished Only). It will garner more comments and traffic in regard to your questions that way. Admin :help:


yeah I apologies for that, I am new to this forum and not sure why it is in hear.
I went into the help page and it doesn't tell how to shift it.

The amp I have is a Yamaha aventage RXA2020 it appears to have 9.2, it looks like it can run in either a separate room or you can have what I read in the menu, high left and high right.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Posts and thread moved


----------

